# Anyone looking for a Farmhand next summer?



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

I'm looking to help out on someones farm for the second half of next summer. Its something that I have always wanted to do and now that I'll be 23 time is running out. Im willing to work for cheap. I would just love to get the experience. Also by then I will have graduated from UTI for Diesel and Industrial so I will be able to work on tractors. Please let me know If you need any help, as I am willing to travel.


----------



## Big Daddy (Dec 4, 2009)

What type of "farm" work experience if any do you have? Any experience with horses and cattle?


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

Big Daddy;1065076 said:


> What type of "farm" work experience if any do you have? Any experience with horses and cattle?


I do have the horsemanship merit badge from scouts. I am an Eagle Scout. All my experience is in the construction and machinery. I can learn anything pretty quick as I pay attention to detail.


----------

